# Best Boss Battles



## NyanChalant (May 16, 2012)

I have to admit, I LOVE RPGs. There's always so much to do and explore and leveling systems feel so rewarding sometimes. 

Most recently I've played through the latest Elder Scrolls game, Skyrim. How awesome is it? Quite. But, like in many other RPGs, I get so focused on leveling up that when I get to the final boss (Alduin the "World Eater") I completely destroy him without any effort. And it's kind of disappointing. 

I just saved the world! Right? 

I miss those boss battles in which you'd have to use strategy and guile, finding your foe's weakness and exploiting it. 

What are some of the best bosses you've faced? Most fun, creative, rewarding, etc. 

My personal favorites (and many would agree) would be from Ocarina of Time (especially the spirit and shadow temples). 

I look forward to your suggestions!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Great idea for a thread OP!

But there can be only one truly best boss battle. And this is it:






Honorable mentions:


----------



## drunkisnature (Jan 17, 2012)

Pretty much any boss from metal gear solid 3 or shadow of the colossus.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

NyanChalant said:


> Most recently I've played through the latest Elder Scrolls game, Skyrim. How awesome is it? Quite. But, *like in many other RPGs, I get so focused on leveling up that when I get to the final boss *(Alduin the "World Eater")* I completely destroy him without any effort. And it's kind of disappointing.*


Had to chime in and agree with the bolded.
That is exactly how I play my RPGS, and yes it is very disappointing to one-shot the final boss...

And that is why I love it when developers add in that extra tough optional bonus dungeon at the end. The type where you walk in thinking you're the most powerful being in the universe (I mean you just wiped the floor with the epitome of evil!), but then proceed to be utterly destroyed by the smallest most basic enemy you encounter!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Won't post videos because of spoilers, but here are some I liked.

The End: Metal Gear Solid 3. I think it took me like 2 hours to beat this guy. Incredibly long and tedious, especially because I wanted to knock him out. I can beat him a little faster now that I know what I'm doing. 

Demise: Skyward Sword. Not much to say, but really epic and crazy looking final boss. One of the very few bosses in Zelda that got me legitimately excited.

That God boss tier from Final Fantasy VI: Pretty much my favourite Final Fantasy final boss.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Black Baron from Madworld: 





Easily my favourite boss out of any game. Little bit short though.

Other good ones include:
Basically every boss in Dead rising 
Salazar in Resi 4.

I know what you mean about Skyrim as well, I got level 50 and the only things that cause me problems are ancient dragons when they don't land (if they do I kill in a few hits + I don't have dragonrend shout), everything else is easy.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

NyanChalant said:


> My personal favorites (and many would agree) would be from Ocarina of Time (especially the spirit and shadow temples).


Currently replaying Ocarina for like the 100th time. This game is pure genius.

I'm also currently playing Shadow of the Colossus for PS2. I have to say... these boss fights... are... amazing.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Just a few...*possible spoilers*


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I know a lot of people hated this game (for whatever reason) but whatever. While the mechanics themselves were kind of lazy/lame on the part of the devs, I found this whole thing to be great fun the first time I played it. The clever music distortions on some of the later parts really did it for me too. I dunno. It's not like he was even that great or deep of a character in the first place, but I still love him and this fight for some reason. *pop* :b


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

- The Great Mighty Poo (Conker's Bad Fur Day)
- Nyx Avatar (Persona 3)
- Ganon (Ocarina of Time)
- Final Colossus (Shadow of the Colossus)
- Star Wolf Team on Venom (Lylat Wars)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I know a lot of people hated this game (for whatever reason) but whatever. While the mechanics themselves were kind of lazy/lame on the part of the devs, I found this whole thing to be great fun the first time I played it. The clever music distortions on some of the later parts really did it for me too. I dunno. It's not like he was even that great or deep of a character in the first place, but I still love him and this fight for some reason. *pop* :b


Is this really true? I've seen hardly anything but praise for this game. I mean, it's my least favourite Zelda game personally, but it's still a good game.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Is this really true? I've seen hardly anything but praise for this game. I mean, it's my least favourite Zelda game personally, but it's still a good game.


I've seen almost nothing but hate on every message board I've gone to. People completely blinded by their nostalgia goggles and endlessly praising OOT. I think I'm in the minority here though. Because I absolutely loved TP. Probably more than SS if I'm being honest.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Is this really true? I've seen hardly anything but praise for this game. I mean, it's my least favourite Zelda game personally, but it's still a good game.


Video games fans can be astonishingly hyperbolic. Oftentimes, either a game is the best ever made and a crowning achievement of mankind, or it's absolute garbage. Look at the reaction Resident Evil 5 or Super Mario Sunshine gets from the gaming community: for whatever faults each game has, they're unarguably well-designed. But, regardless, each game fosters a rabid base of anti-fans who claim they're crap. And some of those anti-fans are my age and older, which is especially puzzling, since they should be old enough to recall when all they had was 3D Tic-Tac-Toe on the Atari 2600.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> Video games fans can be astonishingly hyperbolic. Oftentimes, either a game is the best ever made and a crowning achievement of mankind, or it's absolute garbage. Look at the reaction Resident Evil 5 or Super Mario Sunshine gets from the gaming community: for whatever faults each game has, they're unarguably well-designed. But, regardless, each game fosters a rabid base of anti-fans who claim they're crap. And some of those anti-fans are my age and older, which is especially puzzling, since they should be old enough to recall when all they had was 3D Tic-Tac-Toe on the Atari 2600.


Yeah, I've seen this a lot on youtube and stuff. I just try to ignore all of that and enjoy games as they are.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Gradius III

Skip to 3 min to see the bosses.






Samus vs Ridley.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Couldn't think of one better than the Great Mighty Poo.

For some reason the Hydra Boss in first God of War came to my mind first. The one that actually swallows you and you have to cut yourself out of it's throat.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I found Twilight Princess to be great fun the first time I played it too... less when I replayed it not long ago. The second half of the game was much better than the first - the Zant battle was good, as well as some of the other aspects and fights.

Zelda has great boss battles - Twinrova, Phantom Ganon from Ocarina, for instance; Onox and Veran from Oracle. My personal favorite was Bongo Bongo. Doesn't get much more bizarre than Bongo Bongo.

The other one I can think of was Meta Ridley from Metroid Prime. I see I was already beat to that punch. It's just so epic though.

Edit - oh, you reminded me of the Freeze Battle. I enjoyed the strategy there of mixing up your tactics. And the Grunty fight in Banjo-Kazooie, I did that one a couple of times.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## ShylyPolite (Apr 17, 2012)

I felt so guilty for killing the colossi, the first was the worst.
The final battle in Okami is pretty good too


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The battle with Kefka(Final Fantasy VI) was pretty cool. By end game if you don't want to kill that guy, there's something wrong with you.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

erasercrumbs said:


> Honorable mentions:


Oh my god. This battle nearly scared me to death as a child. I would always get really anxious when I knew I was about to beat a game (I guess I still sort of do) and it was just so intimidating watching him make his way towards me. :afr And the intense music was not helping!



Glue said:


>


This is my choice as well. The music and dialogue and everything...oh man the whole thing was just so surreal.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

you know what, f-it, every boss fight in Metal Gear Solid was awesome.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

why am I not surprised Skyloft that your suggestions were going to be Zelda.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> Hehe, I'm too much of a biased **** to play/recommend anything else. :b


In that case


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

feels said:


> Oh my god. This battle nearly scared me to death as a child. I would always get really anxious when I knew I was about to beat a game (I guess I still sort of do) and it was just so intimidating watching him make his way towards me. :afr And the intense music was not helping!


One of the things that makes it so memorable for me is that, until that point, I had no idea Baby Bowser was in the game at all. I had no access to the internet at age 13, and no images of him had appeared in Nintendo Power at that point. Each new boss and stage was a complete surprise. The end of the game is near, and rather than engaging Kamek in a long, epic fight, your nemesis fidgets and cowers in desperation trying to prevent you from reaching the end of the scrolling playroom tunnel. And then, you reach the end of the road. And there is bratty Bowser. Suddenly, the intimidating turtle dragon guy that so dominated every Saturday afternoon of my life up to that point had been rendered _even cuter_ than Yoshi. For a minute or two. Then, you have to fight him again, and he's scarier than he ever was.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> One of the things that makes it so memorable for me is that, until that point, I had no idea Baby Bowser was in the game at all. I had no access to the internet at age 13, and no images of him had appeared in Nintendo Power at that point. Each new boss and stage was a complete surprise. The end of the game is near, and rather than engaging Kamek in a long, epic fight, your nemesis fidgets and cowers in desperation trying to prevent you from reaching the end of the scrolling playroom tunnel. And then, you reach the end of the road. And there is bratty Bowser. Suddenly, the intimidating turtle dragon guy that so dominated every Saturday afternoon of my life up to that point had been rendered _even cuter_ than Yoshi. For a minute or two. Then, you have to fight him again, and he's scarier than he ever was.


I totally remember fighting him as a kid. I think I was about 4 or 5 when playing this. It was so awesome fighting this giant thing that came out of nowhere. I remember I had a lot of trouble with the boss, but beating him was so worth it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The third form of Bowser's clown car scared the **** out of me as a kid, to the point where I couldn't even beat him because of it. I mean, first the clown was happy, and then he was all angry and menacing looking! I think it actually made me cry. God Nintendo always found a way to scare me as a kid.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

the guy at the end of assassins creed 2 was an *******.. pain in the butt


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid: Solid Snake vs. Psycho Mantis


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Honestly, I never had the chance to play many games through to the end so I don't see many bosses. I have to think about this and put in my own. Most of you all are putting in console titles that I don't play on/


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

NIER - Just about all of them. They're all pretty memorable and unique with great music playing. I love the character banter during the battles too.










Xenogears - Final boss battle.






Chrono Cross - Miguel, final boss and pretty much all the major story related ones.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I've finished this game so many times on my old big grey gameboy from 1991.  Still think it's the best Zelda game éver.






And this one because of the memorable ending tune.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Im suprised no one has mentioned crash bandicoot yet, i used to spend hours playing this game and it had the best boss fights of any PS1 game imo.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

One of my favourites:






Darkdeath Evilman from the Zettai Hero Project game.
What I loved about it is how they implemented it.
That is the only real boss in the game, yet you have to fight him like 10 times because you keep getting your butt handed to you. But each time you get stronger, and the battle screen changes every so often too.

Oh, and fighting Pokemon trainer Red.

Oh, and I always liked the Daytime bosses in Sonic Unleashed. They were pretty awesome.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> In that case


All right, now how did I forget that one? You shove a freaking sword through Ganon's _skull!_ My memory really sucks...

And I agree, Nintendo is bizarrely terrifying. Some of the most frightening things I've seen in games have come from them...


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

How could I forget Gary mother****ing oak?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Spolier Warning

I just beat Skyward Sword, and this is easily my favorite boss fight in avideo game next to Ocarina of Time Ganon.






Dat final blow


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

The cinematic after killing Arthas, the Lich King.
"_No king rules forever, my son._"


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Spolier Warning
> 
> I just beat Skyward Sword, and this is easily my favorite boss fight in avideo game next to Ocarina of Time Ganon.
> 
> ...


Mine too. I love his design and the arena you fight him in.


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Most boss battles on Overlord are really good requiring tactics. I really enjoyed that game.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)




----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

-Phalanx (Shadow of the Colossus)
-Omnipotent Captain Blue (Viewtiful Joe)
-Giygas (Earthbound)
-Kefka (Final Fantasy 6)


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

This battle was intense :l


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


>


HELL YES.

Loved how Sora and Riku bromanced it up and totally wooped ***... :lol


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)




----------

